# cheap ferry tickets to Ireland?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

do these exist?
or is it a premium route with a permanent premium price?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ireland*

Hi

Last year, I looked at all available passenger routes to Ireland and found that, mysteriously the prices were within a pound or two of each other, irrespective of route or operator.

A few years back, a low cost carrier using an InCat catamaran operated on the Irish Sea, but alas no more. I think the firm was called Irish Sea Express.

Russell

You may find though that some operators are still accepting Tesco deals, so this may well reduce you cost base.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Irish Ferries were the cheapest when we went last year . . . . correction, "_least expensive_"!

None of them is cheap, but search around on their websites and you can save quite a bit, depending a lot on where you want to sail from.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi philbre, I'm just researching routes and prices ready to book to France for the summer,I'm finding much lower prices than last year.

I paid €1100  Rosslare/Roscoff return last july

Going June this year,Dub/ Holyhead then Dover/ Calais,returning end Aug Cherbourg/Roslare €530!! Happy days. I know its more milage and fuel to consider but still be saving a good few hundred yoyos and be able to visit a few bods in the Uk.

Irish ferries were coming in cheapest Dub/holyhead around €200 eachway


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Crossing the Irish Sea.*

I have done my homework recently and believe P&O. Irish Sea are the cheaper of the bunch, the period I was looking at did not include July or August, P&O. also accept Tesco coupons which is beneficial.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

asabrush said:


> Hi philbre, I'm just researching routes and prices ready to book to France for the summer,I'm finding much lower prices than last year.
> 
> I paid €1100  Rosslare/Roscoff return last july
> 
> ...


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Getting to and from Ireland is very expensive when compared to the deals that are available to get across the channel.....

Have you thought about using tesco vouchers, I think Irish Ferries take them both ways.....and tesco's do stenaline for irish clubcards but not sure about uk ones

We always find Wales to be the more expensive way and Scotland to be cheaper.....

www.poirishsea.co.uk Larne - Cairnryan

www.norfolkline.co.uk Belfast - Liverpool, Dublin - Liverpool

www.stenaline.co.uk Dublin - Holyhead, Belfast - Stranraer, Rosslare - Fishgard (I think)

www.irishferries.com Dublin - Holyhead, Rosslare - Pembroke

You have likely tried all these but just in case.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Found this posted on an Irish forum,hopefully it won't spread to other routes...tesco deals to stop


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Give nutttravel a ring or check their webb as they are always very keen on ferry prices to + from ireland


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we done cairnryan/larne last september for 114+20 tesco vouchers


i can never forget that trip i blew the turbo on my old van so got aa to transport us from browns bay northern irland to my works in hyde manchester even got an earlier ferry home on the day we due to come home 


booking this year as well


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We live relatively close to the Stranraer or Cairnryan ferries but so far have found the prices too high compared with the Channel crossings - even the Brittany Ferries prices. The price per mile on the "local" ferries was unbeliveable compared with the Channel ones. However, we will go one day as we both love the west coast of Ireland.

Sue


----------

